

YoFile - Have your friends create your social network profiles - il
http://www1.yofile.me/users/welcome?

======
markkat
This is a very compelling idea. It makes me glad I am not on FB, but it is
interesting.

You might have some angry folk asking for content to be removed, however.

BTW, not sure you can trademark trollface :)

~~~
nicholasreed
We're thinking that the Trusted Friends will be enough to removed really
terrible content. A person simply has to ask one of those friends to
modify/remove something! (I'm one of the devs)

~~~
araneae
That isn't enough for me. I wouldn't have a profile unless I had the ability
to remove things.

~~~
nicholasreed
Thats kinda the rub; you don't get to choose whether you have a yofile, any
friend can create and edit one for you.

The fun part (at least for us when playing with it) is joking around on your
friends' yofiles. Because it is anonymous we're always curious who edited
what, and you can be a lot more open/honest.

~~~
markkat
It might help to alter your wording to deal with this reaction. This is just
off of the top of my head, but maybe calling it a profile isn't the best
choice. -People seem to feel like they should own a 'profile' of them.

Maybe you could call it an 'assessment', 'evaluation', 'appraisal' or
something along those lines, -something that infers that the ownership is not
in the subject's hands.

------
Ryucho
I think it would work out pretty well. Sure you might get some content you
don't like, but this idea doesn't seem to be based on what you like about you,
it's what your friends like, or dislike, about you.

I foresee lots of nicknames from childhood, whether good or bad, being
embraced. In fact I made a profile and my friend already gave me the nickname
that kids used to tease me with when I was like, 7. In my opinion, it gives a
great opportunity to reminisce. If you don't like it, don't read it.

------
makmanalp
Pretty nice idea, but what the hell is "yofile" supposed to allude to?

~~~
nicholasreed
Rhymes with "profile" and is a mashup of "Your file" and "Profile"

------
jhrobert
"So you have a lot of facebook friends... but are they all really your
friends? "

I wonder who want to know the answer.

~~~
victoro
Its a car accident situation, you don't really want to look but you look
anyway...

